# Best place to buy a pair of Costa del Mar sunglasses



## snakeman14

Wow is it just me or has the price of Costas gone through the roof? I remember last year even at Academy the cheapest pair was $85.00 now the cheapest is $130.00. I already have 2 pairs but my best friends 16th birthday is coming up and she wants a good pair. Anybody know the best place to get a pair?


----------



## BigRed38

Try outcast.. great people there prolly your best bet


----------



## amberj

http://www.zbestglasses.com/

SOmeone posted this site on here a while back, you might wanna check it out.


----------



## snakeman14

The 2 pairs that I have now have come from outcast, yes they are great people.

That website seems to have the best prices I have seen so far, when I finally find out what pair Im suppose to get Ill probably go to outcast first, then go to the website.


----------



## Max_Power

> *amberj (6/15/2009)*http://www.zbestglasses.com/
> 
> 
> 
> SOmeone posted this site on here a while back, you might wanna check it out.








That's where I got my last pair. They were the cheapest I could find and they have a good selection.


----------



## The LaJess II

I was the one that posted zbestglasses. I've ordered 3 pairs in the last3 months from them. I couldn't find them any cheaper anywhere. The best fitting pair for her will be the Stripers. They are a unisex frame and fit womens face better.


----------



## mdrobe2

Check Outcast during the spring sale.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper

Its summer, and im sure her b-day is soon since he is posting this now.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper

I can get them pretty cheap. I can get the 580s any style for $150-$160.


----------



## MAXWELL

Pinksnapper, Where?


----------



## wareagle50

Believe it or not, Pete Moore Cherverolet use to sell them. I bought a pair about 2 1/2 years ago fromthe parts devision. They were cheap.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper

friend.


----------



## The LaJess II

If your friend can get me a pair of the 580's any style at that price please send a pm to me have to order another pair.


----------



## fisherboy20

id say academy or outcast is def ur best bet


----------



## booyahfishing

steepandcheap.com

It has all kinds of outdoor supplies... each sale they post is up for twenty minutes... usually a couple of times a day they have costas on sale.


----------

